# My centipedes!



## Tarantula (Jun 4, 2006)

Hi!

Here are my two centipedes I keep atm. Got 6 more on the way in though...  


*Scolopendra sp. "alternans?"*

















*Scolopendra sp. "Vietnam - Mau Chau"*


----------



## RottweilExpress (Jun 4, 2006)

Awesome pics! So you got 6 more coming in? What are those then?

Och vem är din leverantör? Jag har letat och letat och letat efter nåt vettigt, säkert och prisvärt men har inte hittat ett smack. Känns om min enda chans är Filipstadsmässan den 1 juli. Så snälla, berätta om dina vägar!


----------



## CopperInMyVeins (Jun 4, 2006)

Beautiful pictures and animals!


----------



## Maikardaaion (Jun 4, 2006)

Some decent pics You posted 
Let us see more


----------



## Tarantula (Jun 4, 2006)

This is what I have on the way!

0.0.1 Scolopendra gigantea
0.0.1 Scolopendra subspinipes subspinipes
0.0.2 Scolopendra sp. "Mexico 1"
0.0.2 Scolopendra sp. "Mexico 2"


Har ingen direkt leverantör. Jag köper mest från utlandet, Tyskland och Danmark t. ex. eller så har jag kontakter runt om i världen jag använder mig av. Tror inte att Filipstadsmässan är någon större ide faktiskt. För liten mässa för denna typ av hobby. Prova istället med mässorna i södra delen av landet. T. ex i Malmö eller Kristianstad. Där brukar det dyka upp både Danskar och Tyskar och där är denna hobby stor.

Du är inte medlem på kryp.tk forumet? Om inte bli det! Perfekt ställe att vara på om man vill träffa likasinnande i Svergie. 
http://kryp.forum24.se/kryp.html


----------



## Tarantula (Jun 4, 2006)

Maikardaaion said:
			
		

> Some decent pics You posted
> Let us see more


Will come will come Szymon! If you post more pics of your galapagoensis!


----------



## diKe (Jun 4, 2006)

Your first centipede shown is Scolopendra alternans (Haiti) I think. 

Nice centipedes and pics of them


----------



## Tarantula (Jun 4, 2006)

yes so do I. I Bought it as Scolopendra sp. "Giant Haiti" and it was a friend of mine that said it was probably a alternans.


----------



## Tarantula (Jun 5, 2006)

Just remember that I took these pics afew hours after I have bought them on a show. 

Feeding time!


*Scolopendra sp. "alternans?"*























*Scolopendra sp. "Vietnam - Mau Chau"*


----------



## Randolph XX() (Jun 6, 2006)

shoot, Niklas, don't tell me u feed dwarf hissers to the pedes!


----------



## RottweilExpress (Jun 6, 2006)

Another excellent batch of pics man. Keep it up and show us the rest when they arrive!


----------



## Tarantula (Jun 6, 2006)

Randolph XX() said:
			
		

> shoot, Niklas, don't tell me u feed dwarf hissers to the pedes!


Well a friend of mine sells them as food and I borrowed 2 of him. They are great feeders and reproduce like mad!  They are _Elliptorhina chopardi_.


----------



## Gigas (Jun 6, 2006)

Nice colours on that mau Chau, still keeping my eyes open for pedelings


----------



## zinto (Jun 6, 2006)

What kind of camera do you use to take these pictures by the way?  They're very detailed and very good!


----------



## Tarantula (Jun 6, 2006)

Thanks! I use a Konica Minolta Z5.


----------



## Tarantula (Jun 27, 2006)

Hi,

Got this fellow on the mail today, *Scolopendra subspinipes ssp.* A real beauty IMO! But s/he is really fast and nervous. S/he accually escaped once and was close to escape several times more. Luckily I used my Jedi powers and predicted this and put her enclosure in a larger petpal when I transfered her!

Sorry about the quality of some of the pics. S/he wasn't still at all so I had a hard time to get the camera to focus.


----------



## Gigas (Jun 27, 2006)

Very nice Niklas hoping to get my hands on some mau chau soon.


----------



## Tarantula (Jun 27, 2006)

_*Scolopendra gigantea*_

Well Im one step closer getting my 12" monster. My friend Stefan (Phalagorn) have my specimen of S. gigantea at home atm. He will send it to me after he have been on vecation. Anyway he have taken afew pics of the monster in question and he have given me premition to post them here. Hope you enjoy them as much as I do!
















































*Handling pics*

*Note that it's not recomended to handle any kind of centipede (Invertebrate for that matter) with you bare hands. However this specimen seems to be coming up to a molt soon and it seems to be cooled down after the trip to Stefan from the former owner, so it is very calm.*


----------



## crashergs (Jun 27, 2006)

niceeeeeee


----------



## swatc1h (Jun 27, 2006)

wesside!!!


----------



## RottweilExpress (Jun 28, 2006)

Oh very nice man! I have a little baby in the mail (subsp) atm.


----------



## Tarantula (Jun 28, 2006)

Congrats mate! I know you have been searching hard for a centipede! Hope you enjoy it. Got a subspinipes yesterday. And it is very nervous.. be careful when you transfer it to its home.


----------



## RottweilExpress (Jun 28, 2006)

MetalDragon_boy said:
			
		

> Congrats mate! I know you have been searching hard for a centipede! Hope you enjoy it. Got a subspinipes yesterday. And it is very nervous.. be careful when you transfer it to its home.



Thanks man!
The result of the search was two vietnam subsp babies imported from Denmark, 150,- (danish) inc shipping. Pretty ok, if I may say so. One of them will be instantly exchanged for a M. Martensii scorp though ;D


----------



## Tarantula (Jun 28, 2006)

Aha so Its from you who Jens gets his specimen!


----------



## RottweilExpress (Jun 29, 2006)

MetalDragon_boy said:
			
		

> Aha so Its from you who Jens gets his specimen!



Yes, if it ever fkn gets here! It feels like an eternity for that Danish dude to send one little pack  If it doesn't get here tomorrow, then....


----------



## Tarantula (Nov 1, 2006)

*Ethostigmus trigonopodus "Blue Ring Leg"*













*Scolopendra subspinipes "Tiger Legs"*


















*Scolopendra subspinipes ssp.*


----------



## jayer10 (Nov 1, 2006)

Very nice picture there dude.


----------

